# Wer von euch schaut "The L Word"?



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Mich täte interessieren wer von euch die Serie schaut. Es gibt ja bisher 5 STaffeln und ich hab mit mehr oder weniger Interesse alle 5 bisher gesehen. Im Jänner beginnt jetzt eine 6. Staffel.


----------



## maierchen (9 Jan. 2009)

Sorry ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigelaufen !
muß mal googlen.


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Guck mal hier..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4IIwUMVJRw
und hier...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9PePJiQtCc

Intro http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzKqqyYKaEc


----------



## maierchen (9 Jan. 2009)

Ne devinitiv hab ich noch nicht gesehen schaut aber intressant aus!
und das ist auch schon in deutschland gelaufen? wo kommt es den da?


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Ja, soweit ich weiß sind die ersten zwei Staffeln schon ausgestrahlt worden. Ich glaub auf Pro7. 

Geht um eine Gruppe von Lesben in L.A. Ihr Liebesleben, Job, Intrigen....ich tät mal sagen: Sex and the City auf lesbisch. Und da ja Männer doch sehr auf sowas stehen, dachte ich, das kennen hier sicher viele.

Auf Youtube finden sich einige Folgen.


----------



## maierchen (9 Jan. 2009)

Werd mal reinschauen hört sich ja intressant an !auf jeden fall man thxfür den Tip,und schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Ronja (10 Jan. 2009)

maierchen schrieb:


> Werd mal reinschauen hört sich ja intressant an !auf jeden fall man thxfür den Tip,und schönen Abend noch!



Bin neugierig was du dazu sagst.


----------



## Ronja (12 Jan. 2009)

wow...also DAS überrascht mich jetzt. Eine Lesbenserie und keiner schaut.


----------



## General (12 Jan. 2009)

Doch ich habe mal 2-3 Folgen gesehen,war schon lecker


----------



## maierchen (15 Jan. 2009)

So hab mich mal schlau gemacht ,
Die Mädels sind schon ein hinkucker stimmt ,aber der rest ist nicht auf die Zielgruppe 
Männer ausgelegt was ich übrigens auch von Sex in the City denke .
Es ist auf den ersten blick vieleicht ein Anreitz da ,da es um Lespen geht aber der verfliegt bei mir recht schnell weil es zuviel thematisiert wird !ansonsten geht es halt um für mich nicht immer nachvollziebaren Frauenkram.

Was findest du an der Serie?


----------



## maierchen (15 Jan. 2009)

So hab mich mal schlau gemacht ,
Die Mädels sind schon ein hinkucker stimmt ,aber der rest ist nicht auf die Zielgruppe 
Männer ausgelegt was ich übrigens auch von Sex in the City denke .
Es ist auf den ersten blick vieleicht ein Anreitz da ,da es um Lespen geht aber der verfliegt bei mir recht schnell weil es zuviel thematisiert wird !ansonsten geht es halt um für mich nicht immer nachvollziebaren Frauenkram.

Was findest du an der Serie?


----------



## Buterfly (21 Jan. 2009)

Nee Freundin von mir guckt da jede Episode, ich persönlich hab's aber noch nie angesehen


----------



## Ronja (22 Jan. 2009)

Hm...was ich an der Serie finde. Da ich selbst lesbisch bin und Filme und Serien auf dem Sektor nicht wirklich so zahlreich zu finden sind (obwohl es schon mehr wird) ist das für mich einfach ein Pflichtserie. Außerdem taugen mir persönlich Leisha Hailey und Laurel Holloman total.


----------



## maierchen (27 Jan. 2009)

Frage beantwortet!w020


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2009)

... ich nicht! Hat aber eher was mit den zeitlichen Möglichkeiten zu tun. Klang ansonsten ganz nett, bestimmt prima "Popcornkino" 
Und schon wieder den Horizont erweitert.


----------

